

Ask HN: What was that shared email service I saw here recently? - tehwebguy

I can&#x27;t remember for the life of me and share email &#x2F; shared email &#x2F; team email aren&#x27;t turning anything up for me on HN search.
======
ianwalter
Probably Front [http://blog.frontapp.com/email-will-last-
forever/](http://blog.frontapp.com/email-will-last-forever/)

------
slashink
This is probably my main problem with HN. I love the site, i love the content
but sometimes you want to read people's opinon on bad sites to identify what
people is reaction on but it seems to be pushed from the frontpage very
quickly. I like reading different opinions on subjects and the really
controversial stuff seems to be filtered out sometimes :(

------
n17r4m
The post title (I think) was along the lines of "Email will never die"

However using the search reveals no recent results..

